# Going to a night time H.S. Football game tonight...



## hankejp (Sep 19, 2008)

So I'm going to a High School football game tonight and thought I would bring my camera, a D40, to the game.  This will be my 1st night time shooting, and I am hoping for a few pointers.

This is what I am hoping to do so far.

Have my ISO setting at 1600
User a high shutter speed.

What other suggestions might there be?


Thanks


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 19, 2008)

Tripod or monopod, lowest aperture possible, close to the action as possible (so you don't have to crop too much at 1600 iso) shoot raw so you can bring more out of underexposed shots and reduce noise better.


----------



## KristinaS (Sep 19, 2008)

What lens are you planning to shoot with?


----------



## hankejp (Sep 19, 2008)

I have my 18-55mm AF-S and then borrowed a 70-300mm ( I believe G) lense.  I do have a tripod, and there is also a chest high fence going around the field.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 19, 2008)

If that 70-300 is a VR, turn it off before you use the tripod. Or leave it on and don't use the tripod.


----------



## hankejp (Sep 19, 2008)

joecoulsonphotography said:


> If that 70-300 is a VR, turn it off before you use the tripod. Or leave it on and don't use the tripod.


 

It doesn't have VR, so I'm good on that.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 19, 2008)

Is that the el-cheapo 70-300 AF lens that doesn't AF with the D40?  That's gonna be frustrating.


----------



## Heck (Sep 19, 2008)

Also take some test shots to get your white balence to look good..


----------



## pm63 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't use a tripod.

You'll just cripple yourself in terms of manouverability, and you should be shooting at speeds high enough to freeze the action (1/500+), so there is no way you won't be able to hand hold that. It's not like the lens is a beastly 400 f/2.8...


----------



## reg (Sep 19, 2008)

Just be aware - you'll get very little to keep without a 2.8 lens.


----------



## KristinaS (Sep 19, 2008)

reg said:


> Just be aware - you'll get very little to keep without a 2.8 lens.



Agreed. Most high school stadium lighting is terrible. I actually just shot a game tonight, too.


----------



## hankejp (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, my 1st football or any sports photography is done and it was a COMPLETE disaster.  But that is how we learn isn't it?  

I'm not sure what went wrong, but have an idea.  I couldn't shoot faster than 1/250.  If I tried I got an error saying the subject was too dark.  I think this is because the Aperature couldn't open up any wider. 

Is this becuase of the limitation of the lense?  I didn't use the built in flash.  Do you think it would've helped at all?  I will post some of the disaster in the next post.


Thanks


----------



## hankejp (Sep 20, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/2872685056_ea1132f326_b.jpg


----------



## Heck (Sep 20, 2008)

Keep in mind for your first sports shoot you jumped into the fire. Your lens was gonna hold you back under them lights and the fast action of the players. Like you say this is how we learn.


----------



## beaminge36 (Sep 26, 2008)

What mode did you shoot on? I just shot my first sports shots the other night. I took photos of some freshman volley ball outside the dorms and some students playing tennis. Not too happy with the results either. I took in total about 400 pictures and came out with 10-20 reasonable shots (by that i mean they don't hurt my eyes). I'm sure given time reflexes will build in for capturing the right pictures. As you mentioned, the aperature is about the only thing that could have made a difference. A built in flash is only good for a short distances, maybe 15 feet? (not so sure about the number) I am going to rewind and start with day sports to get good at the technical part of taking sports photography before I invest in good equipment for night sports (which inevitably is the way to go). Anyway, good luck with future shoots.

 Nick


----------



## hankejp (Sep 27, 2008)

beaminge36 said:


> What mode did you shoot on? I just shot my first sports shots the other night. I took photos of some freshman volley ball outside the dorms and some students playing tennis. Not too happy with the results either. I took in total about 400 pictures and came out with 10-20 reasonable shots (by that i mean they don't hurt my eyes). I'm sure given time reflexes will build in for capturing the right pictures. As you mentioned, the aperature is about the only thing that could have made a difference. A built in flash is only good for a short distances, maybe 15 feet? (not so sure about the number) I am going to rewind and start with day sports to get good at the technical part of taking sports photography before I invest in good equipment for night sports (which inevitably is the way to go). Anyway, good luck with future shoots.
> 
> Nick


 
Hey Nick,

I tried all kinds of modes.  The built in "Sports" modes, shutter priority, apeture priority, etc.  I think it was just that my lens wouldn't go ver y low on the aperature and the lighting was bad.  I would think that if I had a prime lens with f2.8 or so, they would've been a lot better.  I just got back from a 7-8 grade football game during the day. They look a lot better on the camera.  I've yet put them on the computer to look.


----------



## henkelphoto (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like to make a couple of comments. First off, looking at your photos, I would believe your shutter speed was more like 125 than 250. That's because when you rack your lenses out to their max, you are limited to 5.6--a full two stops smaller than 2.8 (what you really need to do natural light photos at night football).

Second off, give up on trying to use auto exposure at night football games. Switch to manual and set your exposure. You need to trick your camera. Turn off all that auto crap. Don't let your camera tell you it's too dark for a photo. If the exposures are dark, you can fix some things in pp. I have no experience with the D40 so I don't know if it's "foolproof" but check your manual and see if you can switch to full manual mode for exposure. Part of the problem with auto exposure at night football is that there is a very complex lighting situation. You've got the black sky, the extreme highlights of the field lights, white jerseys, dark jerseys, green field, stands with different colors...

The on camera flash won't do much good, but an SB600 or SB800 would work close up (50 feet or less), but the officials might not let you use flash so ask first. 

Basically, you optimally need a lens with a 2.8 max f-stop. Or a camera which will let you go to 3200 or more iso. 

Jerry


----------



## hankejp (Sep 30, 2008)

henkelphoto said:


> I'd like to make a couple of comments. First off, looking at your photos, I would believe your shutter speed was more like 125 than 250. That's because when you rack your lenses out to their max, you are limited to 5.6--a full two stops smaller than 2.8 (what you really need to do natural light photos at night football).
> 
> Second off, give up on trying to use auto exposure at night football games. Switch to manual and set your exposure. You need to trick your camera. Turn off all that auto crap. Don't let your camera tell you it's too dark for a photo. If the exposures are dark, you can fix some things in pp. I have no experience with the D40 so I don't know if it's "foolproof" but check your manual and see if you can switch to full manual mode for exposure. Part of the problem with auto exposure at night football is that there is a very complex lighting situation. You've got the black sky, the extreme highlights of the field lights, white jerseys, dark jerseys, green field, stands with different colors...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice Jerry.  I will definately have to try switching to Manual.  I think the was the only option I didn't try.  I don't shoot a lot of football games, but I am always looking for a better lens for the future.  I have been looking at some lower f-stop lens's, but I need to save my pennies for them.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 1, 2008)

Bring up the ISO to 3200, try your danrdest to get a hold of a faster telephoto lens, and underexpose about half a stop and push it in post. They'll be grainy as all get out, but they'll print 4x6 fine and at least you'll ba able to something besides the crowd.


----------



## ths-acid (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry I dont mean to grave dig threads but this it to wierd... Is this the DC Everest vs Wausau East Game? I played in it!!! I was the right offensive tackle for Wausau East, number 70, lol it is a small world!

But anyway back on subject... I am not sure what else I can tell ya, the pictures didn't turn out to bad, actually pretty good in my opionion, especially for a first time night shooting and all. Very nice job and keep it up!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2009)

hankejp said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> I tried all kinds of modes. The built in "Sports" modes, shutter priority, apeture priority, etc. I think it was just that my lens wouldn't go ver y low on the aperature and the lighting was bad. I would think that if I had a prime lens with f2.8 or so, they would've been a lot better. I just got back from a 7-8 grade football game during the day. They look a lot better on the camera. I've yet put them on the computer to look.


 

They would have been much better with F2.8 but your focus has to be spot on


----------



## stsinner (Jan 2, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Bring up the ISO to 3200, .



On a D40?  Really?  That's awesome!  I might have to buy one.  How are they on noise?

Would a 50 1.8 be useless at a sporting event, or would it do okay?  I know it wouldn't zoom, but you could crop pretty tight and seemingly get some good shots.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2009)

stsinner said:


> On a D40? Really? That's awesome! I might have to buy one. How are they on noise?
> 
> Would a 50 1.8 be useless at a sporting event, or would it do okay? I know it wouldn't zoom, but you could crop pretty tight and seemingly get some good shots.


 
This is a Canon 50F1.8 on a 10D ISO1600@ F1.8 i was still running when i took this shot so i was very lucky but they will work if you are close to the action


----------

